# PeePaw & The Chains



## BulaShane (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey starting a little internet label. Will assist in putting out digitally almost anything that isn't full of rude ass hate speech or total garbage. Pretty much I'm offering to flip the bill to get you on Spotify, Pandora, and others. Hmu.

My shit is on the sites under PeePaw & the Chains

So far I've only released live demos. Mixing and mastering full band diy studio stuff now.

I live and and work on a ranch in California now. Studio is in Ohio. Mostly an online distribution offer to strangers who want to digitally release songs together.... because it's fun.

[email protected]


----------

